# Two Hauls for the price of One!!



## concertina (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha! Not really...but you are getting *two* hauls in *one* thread, so that works, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





First up! Last months haulage...from lots of sales on Specktra and LJ




From L to R:
Toast 'o the Town nail lacquer - Barbie Loves MAC
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
Blue Storm and Ice Scape l/g - rumored to be in the upcoming '09 Chill collection
Hepcat e/s
Lollipop Lovin' and Melrose Mood l/s - Heatherette
California Dreamin' l/s
Pink Bronze, Sunpepper and Golders Green p/g samples
Style Minx l/g - Heatherette
Foolishly Fab plushglass

Whew!! And as if that wasn't enough....




From T to B, L to R:
Quite a few brushes from Crown Brush 
Light/Medium Shimmer and Natural MSF - New View
Hot Contrast, Sea & Sky, Odd Couple and New View Green MES - Electroflash
Gold Fiction Nail polish - Chanel
3 McQueen Paint Pot samples - Electro Sky, Pharoh, Otherworldly
My Prescriptives Colormatch foundation
5 foundation samples from Buff'd Cosmetics
Comet Blue Dazzleglass
Aqualumiere Gloss in...'something' Rose...crap, don't remember!
Going Bananas, Wondergrass and Mancatcher e/s depots...

Whew!! I think I'm set for a while!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow nice haul.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 21, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

awsome Haul! enjoy


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 24, 2008)

enjoy your haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

amazing haul! i want that gold chanel polish!


----------



## concertina (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_amazing haul! i want that gold chanel polish!_

 
Its is so worth the $30, in my opinion. I've *never* seen this shade of gold in nail polish before; it really is like having liquid 24k gold on your nails!!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 24, 2008)

where did you get the two new lip glasses from the chill collection?


----------



## concertina (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_where did you get the two new lip glasses from the chill collection?_

 
ebay!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 24, 2008)

nice haul!
how do you like the crown brushes? I was thinking of ordering a couple.


----------



## concertina (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0xjuicy* 

 
_nice haul!
how do you like the crown brushes? I was thinking of ordering a couple._

 
I'm really liking them, honestly. I've used my brushes from the Luna series and the Backstage series and both are awesome, so far. And the pink ones, while pretty, smell *horrible*. I have soaked and washed and soaked some more and they still just *reek*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But over-all, very satisfied.


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 26, 2008)

wow. love your haul.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, great haul! Everything looks awesome & colorful!


----------



## Labonte (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome! Love it


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 27, 2008)

I want going bananas so bad!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 27, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Jul 28, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice Haul


----------



## pensive (Aug 11, 2008)

I wish I could justify the gold Chanel polish. Nice Haul!


----------

